# معنى آية: من لا يزوج يفعل أحسن



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2014)

*
    معنى آية: من لا يزوج يفعل أحسن
سؤال: ما معنى قول بولس الرسول: "من زوج فحسنًا يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (1كو38:7)؟



    الإجابة:

    يسمح بولس الرسول بالزواج ويحسبه مستحقًا البركة, ولكن يقابله وضعه هو باهتماماته باللَّه مشيرًا إلى أن الأمرين ليسا متعارضين.

     وفي نفس الإصحاح يقول الرسول: "فأريد أن تكونوا بلا هَم. غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضي الرب.  وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضي امرأته.  إن بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقا.  غير المتزوجة تهتم في ما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسدا وروحا.  وأما المتزوجة فتهتم في ما للعالم كيف ترضي رجلها.  هذا أقوله لخيركم ليس لكي ألقي عليكم وهقًا بل لأجل اللياقة والمثابرة للرب من دون ارتباك". 
    هنا يوضح بولس لماذا البتولية مفضلة عن الزواج.  فإنها لا ترتبط بالجنس كأمر صالح أو خاطئ, إنما الموضوع هو القلق الذي تنزعه عن الفكر والتركيز على عبادة اللَّه.

    طلب زوجة وأسرة أمر زمني. أحيانا من أجل حفظ سعادتهم يلزم ممارسة ما هو مستحق للعقوبة.  فيستحيل على الشخص الذي يتجه نحو العالم، ويرتبك باهتماماته، وينشغل قلبه بإرضاء الناس أن يتمم وصية السيد الأولى والعظمى: "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وكل قوتك"،  كيف يستطيع أن يحقق هذا وقلبه منقسم بين اللَّه والعالم، ويسحب الحب الذي مدين به للَّه وحده إلى مشاعر بشرية؟ "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته".

    عندما يكون أمامنا سيدان لنختار أحدهما، إذ لا نستطيع أن نخدمهما معًا، لأنه "لا يقدر إنسان أن يخدم سيدين". لذلك فإن الشخص الحكيم يختار السيد الأكثر نفعًا له. هكذا أيضًا عندما يوجد أمامنا زيجتان لنختار إحداهما، لا نستطيع أن نقيم عقد زواج مع كليهما، فإن "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته".  أكرر أن غاية العقل السوي ألا يفوته الاختيار الأكثر فائدة.


    المرأة غير المتزوجة لديها حصن البتولية الذي يحميها من عواصف هذا العالم.  هكذا إذ تتحصن في حماية اللَّه لا تضطرب برياح، لذلك فإنه لكي نتأهل لكي نراه، سواء كنا في البتولية أو الزواج الأول أو الثاني لنسلك هكذا وهو أن نبغي ملكوت السموات خلال نعمة ورأفات ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقوة والكرامة مع الآب والروح القدس الآن وإلى الأبد آمين.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    بولس يريد دائمًا الأفضل للمسيحيين.  فإن أحد بحق يريد أن يتزوج فالأفضل له أن يتزوج علانية بالسماح الممنوح له عن أن يسلك بطريقة رديئة ويكون في عارٍ خفية.

    "وأما من أقام راسخا في قلبه وليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان على إرادته وقد عزم على هذا في قلبه أن يحفظ عذراءه فحسنًا يفعل".

    هنا يتحدث عمن وهبه اللََّه إرادة قوية ليُمارس حياة البتولية، وقد قضى فترة اختبار وأدرك قوة إرادته وإصراره على هذا الفكر، فلا يتراجع.


    "إذَا من زوج فحسنًا يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن". 

    المرتبط بقيود الزواج مقيد, الآخر حرّ. واحد تحت الناموس والآخر تحت النعمة. الزواج صالح إذ خلاله ننال ميراث الملكوت السماوي واستمرار المكافآت السماوية.  والبتولية صالحة بالأكثر، حيث يكون تركيز الإنسان كاملًا في السلوك في طريق الله.

    ولا تنسى أن كل هؤلاء الرهبان و القديسين، تم إنجابهم عن طريق الارتباط الجسدي بالزواج!  وهناك آلاف القديسين المتزوجين..  من أمثال القديسة مونيكا والدة أغسطينوس، والقديس سجا زاب وزوجته القديسة أجزهاريا والدا القديس تكلا هيمانوت وغيرهم كثيرين..  وكان مع الرب على جبل التجلي إيليا البتول وموسى المتزوج.  وكان سمعان أحد تلاميذ المسيح متزوجًا...

    إن الأمر إختياري، إن تزوجت فلا يوجد خطأ في هذا، بل هو حسنٌ.  وإن اخترت طريق البتولية، فهذا أحسن للأسباب السابقة.  ولكن كما قال الكتاب: "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذين أُعطي لهم..  مَنْ استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (إنجيل متى 11:19).

 سنوات مع إيميلات الناس 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]" أحسن " هى على وزن " أفعل " التفضيل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن الرسول بولس هنا قد فضل البتولية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو سرنا على نهج تفضيله  لأنتهى الجنس البشرى المسيحى فى أقل من مائة عام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل هو يريد أن يضعها ( درجات ) مثل ( جيد ) و( جيد جداً ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحيث يكون ( الأثنين ) فى الملكوت بس بدرجات متفاوتة ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

أ.عبود ..
الغرض الاساسى من أن تكون مسيحيا هو أن تكون لك حياة شركة مع الله ..
فأن كنت ستعيش هذه الشركة وأنت بتول فهذا جيد وأن كنت ستعيشها وأنت متزوج فهذا أيضا جيد فالمهم هى المحصلة حياة القداسة والشركة مع الله ..
فأنا أرى أن الأفضلية هنا للشخص نفسه وكيفية حياته التى سيعيشها لكى يحيا فى شركة الله 
وليست أفضلية درجات فى الملكوت والا كان كل البتوليين فى درجة أعظم و أفضل من المتزوجين وهذا غير صحيح فلا أفضلية للبتول على المتزوج ولا العكس ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ.عبود ..
> الغرض الاساسى من أن تكون مسيحيا هو أن تكون لك حياة شركة مع الله ..
> فأن كنت ستعيش هذه الشركة وأنت بتول فهذا جيد وأن كنت ستعيشها وأنت متزوج فهذا أيضا جيد فالمهم هى المحصلة حياة القداسة والشركة مع الله ..
> فأنا أرى أن الأفضلية هنا للشخص نفسه وكيفية حياته التى سيعيشها لكى يحيا فى شركة الله
> وليست أفضلية درجات فى الملكوت والا كان كل البتوليين فى درجة أعظم و أفضل من المتزوجين وهذا غير صحيح فلا أفضلية للبتول على المتزوج ولا العكس ..


*تفسير الاية لا يقول هذا ..!!
بل يُعطى الأفضلية للبتولين 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

28. لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ.
29. فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: الْوَقْتُ مُنْذُ الآنَ مُقَصَّرٌ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ نِسَاءٌ كَأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ
30. وَالَّذِينَ يَبْكُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَبْكُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَفْرَحُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ
31. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ هَذَا الْعَالَمَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَهُ. لأَنَّ هَيْئَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ تَزُولُ.
32. فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ
33. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ.
34. إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقاً: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا.
35. هَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقاً بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ.
36. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَعْمَلُ بِدُونِ لِيَاقَةٍ نَحْوَ عَذْرَائِهِ إِذَا تَجَاوَزَتِ الْوَقْتَ وَهَكَذَا لَزِمَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فَلْيَفْعَلْ مَا يُرِيدُ. إِنَّهُ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. فَلْيَتَزَوَّجَا.
37. وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَقَامَ رَاسِخاً فِي قَلْبِهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ بَلْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى إِرَادَتِهِ وَقَدْ عَزَمَ عَلَى هَذَا فِي قَلْبِهِ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ عَذْرَاءَهُ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ.
38. إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ.
39. الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ.
40. وَلَكِنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ غِبْطَةً إِنْ لَبِثَتْ هَكَذَا بِحَسَبِ رَأْيِي. وَأَظُنُّ أَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً عِنْدِي رُوحُ اللهِ.

ممكن تقوللى يا أ.عبود نفهم أيه من الايات دى ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> 28. لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ.
> 29. فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: الْوَقْتُ مُنْذُ الآنَ مُقَصَّرٌ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ نِسَاءٌ كَأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ
> 30. وَالَّذِينَ يَبْكُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَبْكُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَفْرَحُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ
> 31. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ هَذَا الْعَالَمَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَهُ. لأَنَّ هَيْئَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ تَزُولُ.
> ...



*أيوة فيه أفضليه للبتول عن المتزوج فى الآيات المذكورة*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة فيه أفضليه للبتول عن المتزوج فى الآيات المذكورة*



أيه هى الافضلية ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أيه هى الافضلية ؟



*ببساطة شديدة و واضحة كمان 

أفننكر؟

أومال إيه اللى بناخده فى الكنيسة من تعاليم : إكليل البتولية فى ملكوت السموات

لم أسمع عن إكليل الزواج فى ملكوت السموات

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ببساطة شديدة و واضحة كمان
> 
> أفننكر؟
> 
> ...



لا لو سمحتى أنا عايز أعرف أيه هى نوعية الافضلية اللى يقصدها بولس الرسول فى الايات المذكورة اللى حضرتك قولتى عليها ..
أيوة فيه أفضليه للبتول عن المتزوج فى الآيات المذكورة ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لا لو سمحتى أنا عايز أعرف أيه هى نوعية الافضلية اللى يقصدها بولس الرسول فى الايات المذكورة اللى حضرتك قولتى عليها ..
> أيوة فيه أفضليه للبتول عن المتزوج فى الآيات المذكورة ..



*. إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ.*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

28. لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ.
29. فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: الْوَقْتُ مُنْذُ الآنَ مُقَصَّرٌ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ نِسَاءٌ كَأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ
30. وَالَّذِينَ يَبْكُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَبْكُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَفْرَحُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ
31. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ هَذَا الْعَالَمَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَهُ. لأَنَّ هَيْئَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ تَزُولُ.
32. فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ
33. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ.
34. إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقاً: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا.
35. هَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقاً بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ.
36. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَعْمَلُ بِدُونِ لِيَاقَةٍ نَحْوَ عَذْرَائِهِ إِذَا تَجَاوَزَتِ الْوَقْتَ وَهَكَذَا لَزِمَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فَلْيَفْعَلْ مَا يُرِيدُ. إِنَّهُ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. فَلْيَتَزَوَّجَا.
37. وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَقَامَ رَاسِخاً فِي قَلْبِهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ بَلْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى إِرَادَتِهِ وَقَدْ عَزَمَ عَلَى هَذَا فِي قَلْبِهِ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ عَذْرَاءَهُ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ.
38. إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ.
39. الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ.
40. وَلَكِنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ غِبْطَةً إِنْ لَبِثَتْ هَكَذَا بِحَسَبِ رَأْيِي. وَأَظُنُّ أَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً عِنْدِي رُوحُ اللهِ.
الافضلية هنا الذى يقصدها الرسول ليست درجات فى الملكوت بل أن البتول أفضل من حيث أن ليس عليه هم أو حمل أو مقيد بأى قيود عالمية بل نفسه فقط وأن وضعه هذا ليس للجميع بل لمن كان له عزيمة وسلطان على نفسه ..
ولكن المتزوج له أهتمامات كثيرة ومسئول عن خلاص نفسه وأسرته ..
فحال المتزوج أصعب من حال البتول ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الافضلية هنا الذى يقصدها الرسول ليست درجات فى الملكوت بل أن البتول أفضل من حيث أن ليس عليه هم أو حمل أو مقيد بأى قيود عالمية بل نفسه فقط وأن وضعه هذا ليس للجميع بل لمن كان له عزيمة وسلطان على نفسه ..
> ولكن المتزوج له أهتمامات كثيرة ومسئول عن خلاص نفسه وأسرته ..
> فحال المتزوج أصعب من حال البتول ..



*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> 28. لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. ....
> 40. وَلَكِنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ غِبْطَةً إِنْ لَبِثَتْ هَكَذَا بِحَسَبِ رَأْيِي. وَأَظُنُّ أَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً عِنْدِي رُوحُ اللهِ.
> 
> ممكن تقوللى يا أ.عبود نفهم أيه من الايات دى ..


*مفهمتش ولا كلمة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *فحال المتزوج أصعب من حال البتول* ..


*يعنى بيصعب علينا أو بيسهل لنا الموضوع ؟
دة تفسير تانى كدة 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

أ.عبود ..
هو الموضوع كله أن بولس الرسول بيقول أنا عايز المسيحيين كلهم يبقوا زيي بتوليين عشان ده أحسن للخدمة ولحياتهم الروحية لأنهم هايكونوا من غير أعباء ولا أهتمامات غير بالرب بس ..
ولكن فى نفس الوقت بيقول أن الزواج شيئ مبارك من الله واللى يتزوج مفيش عليه أى خطأ بس المتزوج / ة بيبقى أهتمامه فى بيته وأولاده .
يعنى الموضوع فى طريقة الحياة والافضلية ليست فى درجات الملكوت بل فى طريقة حياتك التى ستحياها مع الله .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ.عبود ..
> يعنى الموضوع فى طريقة الحياة والافضلية ليست فى درجات الملكوت بل فى طريقة حياتك التى ستحياها مع الله .


 *[FONT=&quot]وهل يستوى الذين لهم اهتمامات فقط بالرب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع من له أهتمامات اخرى الى جواره ؟ بيت وأسرة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما بيستخدم لفظة ( أحسن ) ( للأفضل ) يبقى فيه مُفضل ومُفضل عنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تقول ان التفضيل دة للحياه الروحية التى ستحياها مع الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس لها أى أفضلية فى الملكوت ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

دعنا نضرب مثلا أ.عبود حتى يتضح المقصود ..
بطرس الرسول كان متزوجا ..
وبولس الرسول كان بتولا ..
من كان له الأفضلية على الأخر ...؟
تستطيع وأنت بتول أن يكون كل أهتمامك بالرب وأيضا وأنت متزوج يكون كل أهتمامك بالرب 
وأنت متزوج يكون بيتك كنيسة وتسعى لخلاص من فى بيتك وتكون حياتكم جميعا فى قداسة
أليس هكذا أهتمامك كله بالرب وأنت متزوج ....؟


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2014)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي، الكتاب المقدس وبخاصة الرسائل لا تُفسر حسب الآيات المكتوب أمامنا وتأملاتنا أو رؤيتنا الصالحة، بدون اي خلفية عن الرسالة نفسها، وهذه الرسالة لها وضع خاص جداً لأنها عبارة عن اسئلة أُرسلت للقديس بولس الرسول وبيجاوب عليها في الرسالة، والرسالة بتتكلم عن حالة خاصة وهي الخدمة، ولا تتكلم عن حالة المسيحيين عموماً وحياتهم الشخصية العامة، بل يتكلم عن وضع الخادم والخدمة، وفي هذا الوقت كانت الكرازة والتعليم في بداية الكنيسة، والكلام موجه للخدمة من جهة الكرازة والتفرغ للتعليم، فضعوا إجابتكم على هذا الأساس، وليس على أساس حياة المسيحيين عموماً في الكنيسة، ولا تنسوا أن في العصور الأولى ، الحياة المسيحية مملوءه من المشاكل التي قد لا نراها اليوم... فراجعوا هذه الرسالة على هذه الخلفية، لأن القديس بولس مش بيتكلم من جهة الأفضل في الحالات العادية بل إجابة لسؤال لأجل الضيق الحاضر ولأجل الخدمة والكرازة، ولا يوجد افضلية امام الله من جهة التبتل عن الزواج، لأن فيه قديسين متزوجين كانوا أفضل من المتبتلين والخدام كمان، فبلاش التفسيرات الرهبانية النسكية التي صدرت من رهبان وناس منحازين للحياة البتولية لأنها كانت دعوتهم الشخصية ففسروا كلام القديس بولس الرسول في غير إطارة الصحيح ليكون تفسير من جهة دعوة شخصية تخص صاحبها فقط... كونوا معافين​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> وهذه الرسالة لها وضع خاص جداً لأنها عبارة عن اسئلة أُرسلت للقديس بولس الرسول وبيجاوب عليها في الرسالة، والرسالة بتتكلم عن حالة خاصة وهي الخدمة، ولا تتكلم عن حالة المسيحيين عموماً وحياتهم الشخصية العامة،
> 
> *ولا يوجد افضلية* امام الله من جهة التبتل عن الزواج، لأن فيه قديسين متزوجين كانوا أفضل من المتبتلين والخدام كمان، فبلاش التفسيرات الرهبانية النسكية التي صدرت من رهبان وناس منحازين للحياة البتولية لأنها كانت دعوتهم الشخصية ففسروا كلام القديس بولس الرسول في غير إطارة الصحيح ليكون تفسير من جهة دعوة شخصية تخص صاحبها فقط... كونوا معافين​


*زُبد الكلام ....شكراً يا أجمل أجابة حلوة *:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> فبلاش التفسيرات الرهبانية النسكية التي صدرت من رهبان وناس منحازين للحياة البتولية لأنها كانت دعوتهم الشخصية ​



*طب يعنى أنا أعمل إيه ؟؟

درسناها كدة فى الكنيسة 

القديس فلان إستحق إكليل البتولية 

و لما جيت وقتها سألت : مافيش إكليل الزواج ؟؟

حسبونى بأتريأ و فصل مدارس الأحد كله هاتك يا ضوحك :new6:_ مع إن كان كلامى جد 






*


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب يعنى أنا أعمل إيه ؟؟
> 
> درسناها كدة فى الكنيسة
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه عادي بقها مش تدقي يعني...
المهم الزواج له مكانه الخاصة للغاية وله تعبه ومشقته، والمرأة لها دور فعال من جهة تربية الولاد، وحينما تزرع فيهم التقوى وتسلم لهم الإيمان تصير قديسة لها إكليل خاص للغاية، ولا تنسى مدح القديس بولس لجدة وأم تيموثاوس، ولا تنسي رتبة الأرامل في الكنيسة ومكانتهم الخاصة للغاية وكلام القديس بولس عنهم، ولا تنسي كمان كلام القديس مقاريوس عن امراتين من كتر محبتهم لبعض واعتنائهم بالأولاد مش اهتموا بمين عيال مين، بل عاملوهم كلهم على حد السواء، والقديس مقاريوس مدحهم بشدة لأنم رآهم أعظم منه في المحبة... 
فسيبك من كلام مدارس الأحد مش كل الخدام عندهم الوعي الإنجيلي الحي والصحيح حسب قصد الله، وكمان مش تنسي كلام القديس بولس نفسه عن الزواج في رسالة أفسس.... 

ومشكلة الناس أنها بتمجد أسلوب حياة عن آخر بسبب التربية النسكية التي خلفتها الكنيسة عن دون قصد بسبب السنكسار وتركيز الكلام على الرهبنة فقط وكأن لم ولن يوجد قديسين إلا في حياة الرهبنة والنسك والزهد والتبتل والتكريس، وكأن الزواج شيء أقل شأناً أو أضعف ما يوجد في الحياة، وطبعاً ده كلام ضد مشيئة الله التي أعلنها منذ الخلق، فالناس محتاجة إعادة تعليم من أول وجديد، ويعني الكهنة اللي بيتزوجوا دول أقل شأناً من الرهبان مثلاً... 

عموماً الكنيسة عند الآباء المعتبرين لا يتحدثوا بهذا الأسلوب، المشكلة فينا احنا كشعب اتعلم من ناس غير أكفاء مش قدروا يسلموا التعليم الإلهي حسب مقاصد الله بل حسب تصورات كل واحد الخاصة على خلاف القصد المعلن في كلمة الله الحي وبشارة الحياة....
​


----------



## amgd beshara (28 مايو 2014)

حضرتك نسيت مقال القديس امجد بشاره عن المرأه ، و هو من اعظم ما كتب . بكل نسك و تواضع يعني


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 مايو 2014)

*لما الخادم فى مدارس الأحد يقول القديس فلان أستحق  اكليل البتولية 

ده لأنه كان فى الأصل  يحكى للأطفال (قصة قديس شهيد لم يتزوج ) 

وكلام الخادم للأطفال هنا طبيعى جداااااااا مافيهوش أى خطأ 

بإعتبار أن عبارة اكليل البتولية تُناسب حياة الشهيد وما قدمة من بذل وعطاء فى نموة الروحى أثناء نُسكة

أما تكريم الزواج وقدسيتة ومكانتة الخاصة وإكليلة الخاص  يأتى فى درس آخر يُناسبة مثل ....

حياة الكثير من القديسات المتزوجات الذين ربوا أولادهم على الحياة المسيحية الحقة 

يعنى الموضوع
 مش حكاية ناس بتمجد اسلوب حياة عن حياة أو عدم وعى إنجيلى عند الخدام 

ولكن الحكاية كلها تتلخص فى
 ( درس مدارس الأحد بيتكلم عن إية ....... ولأى مرحلة عمرية .....  )  

فبحسب الدرس وحسب سن المخدوم  يتكلم الخادم 

ربنا يبارك جميع الخدام بمدارس الأحد ويُعطيهم الوقت لتثمر خدمتهم ويعوض تعب محبتهم لأولادنا 
فمدارس الأحد تُكمل الأسرة فى تربية أولادنا 


*


----------



## amgd beshara (28 مايو 2014)

حضرتك منوره المنتدي بجد  ... بس كلام حضرتك دفاعي ملوش اساس علي ارض الواقع عمري ما اخدت اي تعليم في مدارس الاحد عن اي اختبار للنعمه في الجواز . انا عمري ما اخدت تعليم عن النعمه اصلا و كلنا عارفين انهم بيتعبوا لكن الغالبيه العظمي منهم غير مؤهلين للتعليم . انا بتكلم عن اختبار عايشه انا و كل جيلي


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لما الخادم فى مدارس الأحد يقول القديس فلان أستحق  اكليل البتولية
> 
> ده لأنه كان فى الأصل  يحكى للأطفال (قصة قديس شهيد لم يتزوج )
> 
> ...



أختي العزيزة، نورتي بجد المنتدى بحضورك الرائع فيه، واحنا هنا مش بنقلل من قيمة تعب الخدام، ولا ضدهم ولا ضد أنهم يتكلموا عن القديسين الذين اثروا حياة الكنيسة بالتعليم، ولا ضد الكلام عن البتولية ولا الرهبنة ولا أي منهج يسير عليه الإنسان حسب دعوة الله له، لكن كلامنا ينصب فقط على جزئية مهمة جداً في تعليم أغلبية الخدام وكهنة وبعض الأساقفة عن دون قصد، لأن بسبب ذلك كثيرين تصوروا أن حياة الزيجة أقل شئناً من أي منهج آخر، والأفضل هو البتولية.. الخ، مما أدى لخلل في حياة الناس وتصورهم عن القداسة وحصرها على المتبتلين أو الرهبان، وعلى الأخص الرتب الكنسية، ناسيين أو متناسيين دعوة الله للجميع بلا استثناء: [ كونوا قديسين كما أن أباكم هو قدوس ]، والكلام كان موجه للجميع وليس لفئة خاصة...

وطبعاً مش بنقول أن الكنيسة ده تعليمها لكن عن دون قصد وبسبب التركيز على القديسين المتبتلين بصورة زائدة ومُبالغ التركيز فيها أدى لمشكلة كبيرة ينبغي أن نعيها جيداً للننتبه إليها ونكون إيجابيين ونحل هذه المشكلة على مستوى الواقع، والمشكلة مش منحصرة في دفاع وهجوم على أحد ما، لكن علينا أن ننتبه أن على أرض الواقع الحقيقية مين اللي اتكلم عن حياة المتزوجين وعمل النعمة فيهم وأكليلهم بسبب تعبهم وبذلهم ومحبتهم للمسيح وتربية الأولاد في التقوى !!! وأن حتى المتبتلين والمكرسين والرهبان طلعوا وخرجوا من هذه الأسر التقية التي أحبت المسيح وتركوا لهم هذا الاختيار، مع أن مش كل الأسر عندها هذا الوعي لأنها لم تتعلم من الكنيسة أن الأولاد مش ملكهم بل في عهدتهم ...

ومش تنسي يا أختي العزيزة انا خادم في الكنيسة وخدمت مدارس الأحد وعارف المنهج، ومش شوفت اللي بتقولي عليه إلا في درس واحد اللي فيه كلام عن سر الزيجة من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة وعدا ذلك الكلام يخص الرهبنة والنسك الذي لا يتناسب مع الأطفال قط !!! 
والسنكسار نفسه تركيزة كله على الرهبنة والنساك والأساقفة وغيرهم... شحيح جداً لو اتكلم عن حد عايش حياة عادية في العالم وعاش مع الله إلا لو كان بتول... كأن اللي في الزيجة نادراً ما يحيا حد فيهم مع الله وأغلب من يعيش معه هما رهبان وبتوليين، طبعاً أوعى حد يفتكر أو يظن أننا هنا بنقلل من قيمة البتولية ولا الرهبنة دية دعوة خاصة ليها تعبها وبذلها... احنا بنتكلم فقط عن أن التركيز كله على البتولية وإكليلها فقط بدون فهم الزواج أن له أكليل خاص به...

فأنهي خادم بيتكلم عن هذا البذل العظيم، لأن المفروض في مدارس الأحد الكلام عن الرهبنة والبتولية يبقى قليل جداً لأنها حالات خاصة تخص دعوتهم الشخصية، لأن مدارس الأحد عكست الأمور فمشيت عكس المفروض، لأن الزواج للبشرية كلها وشيء مرتب من الله للجميع، لكن البتولية والرهبنة شيء خاص جداً ودعوة شخصية من الله ليست للجميع، وللأسف معظم الأولاد نشأوا على تكريم الرهبنة والبتولية وإكليلها وكأن الزواج ليس له أكليل ولا مجد خاص به، وكل القصص ومعظمها رهبانية نسكية، لأن التريكز دائماً بيكون على القديسين النساك أو الذين في الرهبنة أكثر بكثير جداً من الذين في الزيجة، وهذا بيخلي الطفل يحلم أنه يرضي الله بأنه يكون بتول أو ناسك، وساعات بتأثر سلباً على الأطفال وبتعمل بعد كده مشاكل نفسية كتير مش هايحس بيها حد إلا بعد لما يشوفها بعينيه عند بعض الأطفال لما يحبوا يقلدوا حياة الرهبان لما يكونوا عايزين يعيشوا لله بالتقوى، باتكلم مش من فراغ بل عن مشاكل لأطفال كتير بل أولاد وشباب، وأنا عن نفسي لما كنت في مدارس الأحد عمري ما سمعت حد اتكلم عن الزواج والقديسين المتزوجين وأنجبوا أطفال وسلموهم الإيمان وازاي حياتهم كانت مقدسة وهما عايشين في العالم وبيشتغلوا فيه؛ بل الكلام اللي كان يُقال عن المتزوجين أنهم كانوا متفقين يعيشوا بتوليين ومش ينجبوا أولاد، يعني حتى لو الخادم اتكلم عن شخصيات بيتكلم عن شخصيات بتولية، ومن النادر جدااااااااا يجيب سيرة حد متزوج إلا لو كان الدرس عن سر الزيجة..

فيا ريت لو عندك في منهج التربية الكنسية اسماء ناس متزوجين بتتكلموا عنهم للأطفال وتظهروا إكليل الزواج ومجده، تحضريها هنا للضرورة لكي يستفاد منها أي قارئ يدخل الموضوع واي حد عايز يتعرف على هذا المنهج الكنسي السليم في الخدمة... النعمة تكون معك، وصلي لأجلي وللأجل الجميع آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لما الخادم فى مدارس الأحد يقول القديس فلان أستحق  اكليل البتولية
> 
> ده لأنه كان فى الأصل  يحكى للأطفال (قصة قديس شهيد لم يتزوج )
> 
> ...



*ما احنا اخدنا قصة المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى حد قال انه اخد اكليل الزواج ؟؟؟

أبو القديسة دميانة اللى استشهد حد قال انه اخد اكليل الزواج ؟؟؟

القديسة صوفيا و القديسة رفقة الشهيدات المتزوجات حد قال انهن اخذن اكليل الزواج ؟؟؟

دا حتى القديسة مونيكا بقيت قديسة عشان ابنها القديس اغسطينوس  حد قال انها اخدت اكليل الزواج ؟؟؟

صباح الفل:smile02

*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 مايو 2014)

Amgd Bishara قال:


> لكن الغالبيه العظمي منهم غير مؤهلين للتعليم . انا بتكلم عن اختبار عايشه انا و كل جيلي



تقريباً انت مش عارف إن النزول للخدمة بتشترط على اللى عايز يخدم يهيىء نفسة بدروس ( إعداد خدمة ) 


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...itual-Ministry-and-Minister-I-23-Prepare.html

وهتلاقى فى بعض المنتديات أقسام لإعداد الخدمة 
بتمنى تكون إيجابى تجاة الخدمة بالكنيسة 
وتقدم شىء بدل ماتنقد

على فكرةانا  كمان بتكلم عن إختبار بعيشة فى الواقع


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2014)

أختي العزيزة صدقيني أحنا إيجابيين مش سلبيين ومش كل ما نقول حاجة يبقى بننتقد ومش بنعمل حاجة لكي نكون إيجابيين، لما نظهر العيوب أو نتكلم عن السلبيات، هل هذه ليست إيحابية، وهل فعلاً الناس متأصل فيهم أنه لايوجد فرق بين المناهج، والا تأصل فيهم أن القديسين الأعظم هم الرهبان والمتبتلين !!! والحديث عنهم أكثر بكثير من الكلام عن الزواج والحياة المقدسة في المسيح بالنسبة للزوجين بكثير جداً... صدقيني هانفضل نلف وندور ولن نصحح شيء لأننا لا نقبل النقد أبداً، بل نظل نضع كل شيء على مستوى أنه مستحيل يكون فيه خطأ، ونتكلم عن اي محاولة للتصحيح على أساس أنها سلبية...

وبعدين بزمتك في حد بيبص للزواج على مستوى نظرته للرهبان والأساقفة والمكرسين.. الخ... وهو علشان مش حد اتكلم عن إكليل الزواج يبقى مش له اكليل، وهل الكتاب المقدس كله اتكلم عن إكليل بتولية والا رهبنة من الأساس، والا الكلام مصدره من مين وفين، حتى مين من الآباء المعتبرين في الكنيسة أو المجامع قال كلمة إكليل دية...

أنتِ عارفة مشكلتنا كلنا إيه، مش بنبص للموضوع على اساس الإصلاح وضبط الأمور، بل لو شوفنا اي نقد نقول سلبية عوض ما نعرف أيه الخطأ ونصلحه ونشوف طب ليه الناس بتقول كده وليه تأصل فيهم أن الرهبنة والتكريس.. الخ أعظم وأحسن وأفضل من الزواج، مع أن لو نظرنا حتى للكتاب المقدس سنجد أن الرب نفسه انتقد اليهود بشدة، والرسول أنتقد أهل غلاطية وكورنثوس ووبخهم، هل كل دية مش إيجابية لأجل الإصلاح، والأنبا أنطونيوس قال من يعرف عاره يعرف كيف يطلب مجده، انا طبعاً مش قصدي أقول ان هناك عار علشان بس الكلام مش يتفهم غلط، انا باتكلم لازم نعي العيب فين علشان نصلحه، عوض أن نضع دفاع بدون أن نعرف أين الخلل، ولازم نعرف ليه كل الأولاد بيركزوا على حياة البتولية والرهبنة أنها الأعظم.. تفتكري مين اللي زرع فيهم هذا الإحساس الغير منضبط !!!

أختي العزيزة لو فضلنا نحصر الموضوع في فكر هجوم ودفاع لن نُصحح حياتنا ابداً ولن تكون خدمتنا مثمرة على وجه الإطلاق، ربما أنتِ من الشخصيات اللي مش بتركز على منهج واحد ووضع البتولية أعظم من الزواج لكن صدقيني غيرك بيعملها عن دون قصد أحياناً كثيرة، ولازم نسلط الضوء عليها لكي ننتبه ولا نأذي أولادنا دون أن نشعر، وعلى فكرة ناس كتير مش بتركز على الزواج بسبب أن البعض متعقد منه لأن فيه بذل عظيم للغاية وتعب ومشقة فائقة تفوق حتى بذل الرهبان والمكرسين، لأن في الزواج الشخص مسئول عن بيت وأولاد وأن لم يربيهم في مخافة الله فأنه يقف موقف الدينونة العظيمة، فالزواج ليس طريق سهل ابداً بل كله مشقة وتعب فائق، ربما أنتِ تدريكن ذلك لكن صدقيني كتير غير مدركين ولازالوا ينظروا للموضوع عكس اللي مفروض يحدث.. النعمة معك​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> درس واحد اللي فيه كلام عن سر الزيجة من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة
> ​



*ومش عايزين أكتر من كدة *




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ما احنا اخدنا
> قصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
> المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى حد قال انه اخد اكليل الزواج ؟؟؟
> ...



*صباح القل :ura1:

كل القديسين دول أخدوا إكليل الزواج 

فى المسيحية ( الزواج فى حد ذاته إكليل ) 

والخادم بيتكلم عنه فى درس ( سر الزيجة ) زى ماقالنا ألاخ أيمن 
تقريباً فى صفوف إعدادى 
مش فى درس ( قصة حياة القديس ) !!!


وإنتى كمان طبعاً أخدتي ( إكليل الزواج ) .... فى طقس إكليل زواجك 

متى يتم ذلك ؟ 

فى طقس الزواج 
عندما يضع الكاهن الأكاليل  فوق رأس  العروسين وهو يقول .... 

( ضع الأكاليل يا كاهن عمانوئيل . ضع الأكاليل بالمجد والتهليل )

فما معنى (إكليل الزواج ) ؟

معناه أن العروسين حفظوا بتوليتهم إلى هذة اللحظة (لحظة زواجهم )

ولذلك لو فُرض أن أحد الزوجين كان متزوج قبل ذلك ( أرمل ) لا يوضع على رأسة  إكليل 

 فالإكليل يُعلن للشعب بتولية العروسين *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 مايو 2014)

> aymonded قال:
> 
> 
> > احنا بنتكلم فقط عن أن التركيز كله على البتولية وإكليلها فقط بدون فهم الزواج أن له أكليل خاص به...
> ...





> *
> فالكنيسة لم تقصر فى شرح كرامة وقدسية  سر الزيجة وأهميتة وكرامتة ( والأمثلة كثيرة جدااااااا) سواء بالكتب الروحية أو الوعظ بالإجتماعات
> 
> المهم فى اللى بيواظب على الحضور بالإجتماعات أو الندوات الروحية بالكنيسة
> ...


----------



## amgd beshara (29 مايو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تقريباً انت مش عارف إن النزول للخدمة بتشترط على اللى عايز يخدم يهيىء نفسة بدروس ( إعداد خدمة )
> 
> 
> http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...itual-Ministry-and-Minister-I-23-Prepare.html
> ...



فعلا انا سلبي و مبقدمش خدمه او ادخل اعداد خدام بدل ما انا سلبي كده . صلواتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *صباح القل :ura1:
> 
> كل القديسين دول أخدوا إكليل الزواج
> 
> ...



*هييييييييلاااااااااانة :nunu0000:

فيه إيه ؟؟

هو أنا بأتكلم عن الأكليل اللى عل الأرض ؟؟

و لا بأتكلم عن أكليل السماء

لا تنكرى يا هيلانة : تعودنا فى الكنيسة من الخدام (سواء واخدين إعداد خدام أو لأ ) إن البتول بياخد إكليل البتولية فى السماء

و لم نسمع أنه يوجد إكليل الزواج فى ملكوت السموات 

فلماذا الانكار ؟؟!!!!

تعودنا أن البتول له درجة أعلى فى ملكوت السموات من المتزوج 

لماذا  ننكر ؟؟؟

إذا كان التعليم خطأ فلنعترف بالخطأ : هذا ليس عيبا 

إنما العيب الحقيقى هو الاستمرار فى الخطأ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> فلماذا الانكار ؟؟!!!!
> 
> تعودنا أن البتول له درجة أعلى فى ملكوت السموات من المتزوج
> ...


*عُدنا الى النقطة ( صفر )
والله زمان يا عطية 
عَم قريب سنقرأ عبارة ( يُ _غ _ ل_ ق ) 
:smile01
*​


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *ممكن يكون ده عيب فى أسرة لأن زى ما حضرتك عارف ( الكنيسة بتكمل الأسرة )
> >
> > هتلاقى الأسرة كانت بتشجع فيهم ( حب البتولة والرهبنة )
> >
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عُدنا الى النقطة ( صفر )
> والله زمان يا عطية
> عَم قريب سنقرأ عبارة ( يُ _غ _ ل_ ق )
> :smile01
> *​


*
لا يا أستاذ عبود الغالى

رد الأستاذ أيمن هو الصح (الرد اللى عجبك)


أما عن مناقشتى أنا 

فكان سببها التعليم الخاطىء (داخل مدارس الأحد) الذى لا دخل له برسالة بولس الرسول

فلا تعود الى نقطة الصفر و لا حاجة 

مازلت عندى هذا المبدأ : إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.
​*


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2014)

أنا طبعاً مش عايز اقول اننا طلعنا برة الموضوع الأساسي وهو السؤال والرد عليه، ودخلنا في نقاش اللي بيتكلم عن أساس المشكلة اللي خلت الناس تميل للتفسير من جهة الأفضلية بعيد تماماً عن قصد الرسول، لأن هذا التفسير محل إعجاب وراحة لكثيرين رغم خطأة الشديد... 

عموماً احنا وضحنا وجهات النظر ولا نقصد الانتقاد في حد ذاته بل نريد تسليط الضوء لكي ننتبه كلنا لما نسلمه لأولادنا عن دون قصد منا وبدون ان نشعر، لأن موضوع البتولية تجذر في أعماقنا كلنا على أساس أنه مرتبة أعلى وأعظم، مع رفعة اكبر للتقشف ولحياة الرهبنة، حتى أن البعض بيعتبر أن التكريس في الرهبنة اعظم واكثر رفعة من التكريس وهو يحيا وسط العالم ... ما علينا... المهم اننا قلنا كل شيء يخص الموضوع بوضوح وشفافية بدون اي مواربه لأجل أن ننتبه ونكون أكثر وعياً، اما من هو واعي ويحافظ على تسليم تعليم يتوافق مع كل واحد فخير وبركة يتبعانه دائماً، وعليه أن ينبه إخوته الذين عن دون قصد يسلمون هذا التعليم بدون ضبط، لأنه علينا أن نتحدث عن القداسة المطلوبة من الكل لأن الرب قال للجميع - بدون استثناء - كونوا قديسين... النعمة معكم، كونوا معافين​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 مايو 2014)

Amgd Bishara قال:


> فعلا انا سلبي و مبقدمش خدمه او ادخل اعداد خدام بدل ما انا سلبي كده . صلواتك



*يا استاذى أولاً أنا بشكرك جداااااااا جداااااا عى ترحيبك بى 
المنتدى منور بيك وبكل اللى  موجدين فيه 

معلشى اعذرنى رديت على ترحيبك متأخر لإنى كنت مستعجلة 

ثانياُ يا غالى 
أنا ماقولتش إنك (سلبى ) بمعنى إنك مش بتقدم خدمة نهائى أو إنك انت اللى محتاج لإعداد الخدمة 

أنا قولت خليك (إيجابى تجاة الخدمة بالكنيسة )........  هناك فرق 

طبعاً سيادتك خادم ممتاز على النت وعارفين مواضيعك الجميلة واللى بتفيد الكثيرين 
تشكر لذلك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

و شايف إن الغالبية من الخدام بالكنيسة غير مؤهلين للخدمة !!
طبعاً دى ممكن تكون حالة فى الكنيسة اللى سيادتك تابع لها ( جغرافياً ) 
علشان أنا مش بشوف ده فى كنيستى @

طيب حضرتك قدمت حلول للكنيسة علشان الخدام دول 
أم إكتفيت بنقدهم على النت !! ؟؟

وإذا كنت قدمت حلول 
كنت أحب انك تفيدنا وتقولنا على هذة الحلول ونتناقش سوا فيها ، 
لكن نقعد نقطع فيهم .... دى بقا اللى بسميها  سلبية 

انا شخصياً شابفة إن الخدام  يشكروا على اللى بيبذلوة تجاة الخدمة بالكنيسة ، وتجاة أولادنا والإهتمام بيهم برغم مشاغلهم فى كلياتهم وأعمالهم 
بالإضافة إلى إن الكنيسة بتأهلهم للخدمة ( بدروس الإعداد )

ومن جهه الصلاة 
ومالوا يا غالى كُلنا نصلى من أجل بعض زى الكتاب ما بيقول 
(صلوا بعضكم من أجل بعض )

ربنا يكون معاك ومعايا ومع الجميعومع كل الخدام والخادمات بالكنيسة وعلى النت ويعُطيهم الوقت الكافى ليتتموا جهادهم بالخدمة *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هييييييييلاااااااااانة :nunu0000:
> 
> فيه إيه ؟؟
> 
> ...




مفيش حاجة :59: :new6:


*بصى هو الموضوع كلة بيتلخص فى السؤال 

كيف وبأى صورة أنهى الشخص حياتة البتوليته ؟؟ 

فإذا أنهى بتوليتة بالزواج المقدس ... فيستحق إكليل الزواج ( وده طبعاً على الأرض )

وإذا أنهاها بالإنتقال إلى السماء ..... فيستحق إكليل البتولية ( وده طبعاً فى السماء ) 


راجعى كلامى *



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *فما معنى (إكليل الزواج ) ؟
> 
> معناه أن العروسين حفظوا بتوليتهم إلى هذة اللحظة (لحظة زواجهم )
> 
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 مايو 2014)

> aymonded قال:
> 
> 
> > أنظري للسنكسار، هل موجود فيه شيء عن قديسين أزواج !!!
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ولا يوجد افضلية امام الله من جهة التبتل عن الزواج،
> لأن فيه قديسين متزوجين كانوا أفضل من المتبتلين والخدام كمان، فبلاش التفسيرات الرهبانية النسكية التي صدرت من رهبان وناس منحازين للحياة البتولية لأنها كانت دعوتهم الشخصية ففسروا كلام القديس بولس الرسول في غير إطارة الصحيح ليكون تفسير من جهة دعوة شخصية تخص صاحبها فقط... كونوا معافين​



تمام
 وذُكرت أسماء هؤلاء القديسين بالكتاب المقدس و بالسنكسار الجزء الأول والثانى 

بالإضافة إلى أن معظم القديسين والقديسات والشهداء وُلدوا من أبوين تقيين 

شكراً أخ أيمن


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2014)

يا إختي صدقيني انا من الكنيسية وعارف بيتقال ايه بالتفصيل، وهما يحكوا آه عن القديسين أنهم ولدوا من أب وأم تقيين (ولا يقال أبداً قديسين)، وساعات بيكونوا مولدين من أب وأم وثنيين، فأين التركيز على الزواج نفسه، بقدرة قادر بيبقى التركيز فقط على القداسة اللي في التقشف أو الرهبنة، مش فيه تركيز مسلط على حياة الزيجة، الموضوع مش كلمة عابرة مش حد بينبه ليها، بزمتك في حد بيبص على كلمة أبوين تقيين اللي بيذكروا في ربع سطر واحد ومش فيها أي ذكر للقداسة، انا باتكلم عن سيرة كاملة مش ذكر كلمة أو لفظة، تفرق كتيييييييييييير، وانا مش عارف انتِ بتدافعي عن أنه لم ولن يوجد خطأ إطلاقاً إطلاقاً، وانا عن نفسي مش عممت وقلت كل الناس في الكنيسة بتعمل كده، يا أختي احنا هنا عملنا ننبه ونسلط الضوء على خطأ في التفاسير نبعه أفكار مشوشة، ومش القصد إهانة الخدام أو التقليل من شأنهم أو الاستخفاف بتعبهم، لأن احنا كمان خدام مش بس على النت بل في الكنيسة، لكن طول ما احنا بناخد خط دفع ضد هجوم، مش هانخلص ونقعد نبرر في المواقف عن دون داعي، أحنا مش بنقول كل الخدام غلط في المطلق، ولا كل الناس صح في المطلق، لازم ننتبه ونتعلم نسمع النقد ونرد بموضوعيه بدون تبرير أو نحاول نجيب عافية أي شيء يبرر المواقف...

صدقني* احنا مش ضد بعض ولا ضد خدمة حد إطلاقاً*، كلنا لازم نعرف العيب فين علشان نصلح ونصحح، وبلاش ندخل في إطار انا صح وانت غلط، باتكلم طبعاً عن الجميع وانا أول الكل، فانا مش صح في المطلق ولا غلط في المطلق، ولا الخدام فوق الشبهات وعمر ما كان ليهم أخطاء، كلنا بشر معرضين ان نُخطئ، ولازم نسمع لبعضنا البعض ونفهم الغلط جي منين علشان نصحح ونصلح، أحنا مش في حلبة صراع علشان كل واحد يدافع عن وجهة نظره علشان يخرج منتصر منه لأنه بيتخذ موقف دفاعي عن الكنيسة، مع أننا لا نهاجم الكنيسة ولا حتى الخُدام، بل هناك فرق كبير بين الهجوم وبين إظهار خطأ مقصود أو غير مقصود...

أختي العزيزة لو احنا عايزين نضبط خدمتنا ونشوف عيوبنا فين ومن أين أخفقنا فعلينا أن ننظر للأمور بواقعية ونسمع لبعض بدقة ونعرف من أين الخلل وممكن نتناقش ونشوف نصلح ازاي الأمور بطريقة عملية على المستوى الشخصي، اما لو كان الموضوع كله عبارة عن دفاع وهجوم يبقى نقفل الموضوع افضل لأننا لن نصل لنتجية لحل شيء، لأن طالما كل واحد شايف انه صح وكل حاجة مضبوطة يبقى كلامنا كله بلا قيمة... ودية مشكلة الكنيسة عموماً في هذه الأيام مش عايز حد فيها يسمع غير المديح فقط لا غير، وأي انتقاد لشيء سلبي يبقى النتيجة الكلام عن هدم الخدمة وعدم الإيجابية.. الخ، وفي النهاية لن ينصلح شيء قط بل يبقى الوضع كما هو عليه، لأن الأخطاء لن تخفى عن عيون الشباب، بل كل خطأ يرونه ولا يجدون له حل في النهاية يا اما ياخدوا الكنيسة باستخفاف شديد، أو يتركوها، وده مش صح روحياً لأن من لا يُريد أن يسمع النقد أو توبيخ أو يحاول أن يعرف أين الخطأ فكيف يكون خادم ويسلم خبرة التوبة لأحد قط، لأن حتى مكتوب: [ فاذكر من أين سقطت وتب واعمل الأعمال الأولى وإلا فإني آتيك عن قريب وأُزحزح منارتك من مكانها أن لم تتب ] (رؤيا 2: 5)

أختي العزيزة طالما الموضوع كله يتلخص في التبرير بدون فحص للأمور بواقعية، فما هو نفع كلامنا كله !!! ألم يكن من الواجب الموضوع علينا كلنا أن نسمع للذين ينتقدون ونفهمهم ونعرف ليه بينتقدوا وما هو وراء نقدهم، أنا عن نفسي أعتقد أنه من الممكن أن يكون اي حد فينا السبب !!! فهل كل نقد يعتبر هدم للكنيسة والخدمة !!! هل كل توبيخ سلبية !!! هل كل كشف خطأ لا يصح أن يكون ومن ينتقد يبقى ضد الكنيسة وضد الخدمة !!! 
إذا فضلنا نسير على منهج التبرير ومصرين عليه فتأكدي أن اي خدمة ستنهار تماماً، لأن نجاح الخدمة مش في كثرة الأعداد، بل في ثمرها وهو توبة الناس وظهور أتقياء قديسين مملوئيبن من نعمة الله، فكل واحد يسأل نفسه في خدمته كام واحد ربيته في التقوى، بكون الخادم يحمل روح أبوة، والخادمة تحمل روح أمومة، فكم واحد تمخض بمخدومية إلى أن تصور المسيح في قلبهم، لأن الخدمة مش مجرد معلومات تُعطى، بل خبرة حياة تُسلم: [ يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم ] (غلاطية 4: 19)

 آسف للإطالة بس كان لازم اقول الكلام لختام الموضوع، لأن الموضوع بقى في اتجاه تاني غير المقصود منه، لأننا هنا لا لكي نبرر ولا لكي نتهم ولا لكي نهاجم ولا نُدافع، فطالما الموضوع انحصر في التُهم والتبريرات وهجوم ودفاع يبقى مش له لزوم... وطالما كل حاجة تمام يبقى اعتبري إننا مش قلنا حاجة خالص... ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 مايو 2014)

قلتلهم لما لساني دلدل . اعتبروني عدو الكنيسه و الأرثوذكسيه و تابع للاهوت الليبرالي . الغريبه كلهم اعتبروني كده . جايز العيب عندي اني شايف المفروض نصنع ثوره تغير التعاليم الموروثه و نضع الكتاب المقدس بحسب تعليم الأباء مقياس لينا . كفايه دفاع يا استاذه خلاص التعليم تمام و الكنيسه تمام و الخدام في افضل مستوي و المخدومين مشبعين من الخدمه و الناس اللي بتنقد دي عندها امراض و مصابين بكراهيه الكنيسه .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مفيش حاجة :59: :new6:
> 
> 
> *بصى هو الموضوع كلة بيتلخص فى السؤال
> ...



*مراجعاه كويس :cry2:

هى ديه بأة البتولية :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3619014&postcount=5

مش العريس و العروسة أعلنوا إنهاء بتوليتهم :cry2:

هم ما كانوش بتول أصلا :a63:

نرجع بأة لموضوعنا 

فيه أفضلية للبتول عن المتزوج فى السماء و لا لأة ؟؟



*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 مايو 2014)

> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...





> وكـــــــــــــلاً بحسب أعماله
> 
> *ويبقا فى طقس الزيجة
> إكليل الزواج ( المادى ) الذى يضعة الكاهن على رأس العروسين
> ...


----------

